# Yorkville Traynor YCV20WR Rave



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I want to pass along how much I enjoy playing through this amp. I have owned this amp for about 3 months. I play classic rock, blues and hard rock with a USA Les Paul, USA Strat, and USA Tele. This little 15W amp kicks some serious *ss.
I usually run my guitar through a Cry Baby Wah, then Boss SD-1, and CE-5 compressor. Then into the amp. In the FX loop I have a Boss DD-5 delay, CE-5 chorus, Yamaha analog flanger and a GE-7 boss EQ. 
I love the sounds I get, from harder rock with my Les Paul, to a warm blues sound with my Strat. Cleans with the tele and some compression are heavenly.
I pretty much use the clean channel 100% and adjust my gain on the overdrive pedal. I find the dirty channel on the amp to be a little too harsh or dry for my liking. Just this week I was jamming in a 4pc. I had my volume at about 7 and I easily kept up to a full drum kit, and clearly could be heard while soloing. The fellow band members were quite surprised that a 15W amp could keep up so well.

I have currently own, or have previously owned the following amps and right now this little Yorkie Traynor is my favourite.

Traynor YCV20WR 15W Tube 1x12
Carvin MTS 3212 100W Tube 4x12
Fender Princeton Chorus 2x10 solid state
Fender Ultimate Chorus 2x12 solid state
Epiphone 5W Valve Jr tube

I am used to lugging around my Carvin combo with extension cab to gigs.
No more! I will be mic'ing the 15W. It sounds better, and is much smaller and lighter. In my opinion the Boss GE-7 EQ, or some other EQ is needed to fine tune my sound, and add more bottom end. The spring reverb is good but for me anything above 1.5 on the knob is too much. The knob goes to 10, not sure why as anything above a 5 sounds like Steve Vai soloing in an alien love song underwater.

I am in no way connected to Yorkville, I just wanted to pass along a great Canadian product. It seems most people don't even consider a Traynor amp. Their loss as this thing cooks in my opinion. 
Congrats Traynor on a great amp!


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

keithb7 said:


> I am in no way connected to Yorkville, I just wanted to pass along a great Canadian product. It seems most people don't even consider a Traynor amp. Their loss as this thing cooks in my opinion.
> Congrats Traynor on a great amp!


I agree. The problem, I believe, is that Traynor (like Peavey) has a long history and people who learned to play in the 70s and 80s think of them as makers of giggable but very average sounding gear. The products they make today are very competitive in terms of sound yet they're still affordable, built tough and come with a great warranty. You have to pay > $1K to get a better amp from another company.


----------

